
Yahoo to require Yahoo ID; no more Facebook or Google logins - tweakz
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57619917-93/yahoo-to-require-yahoo-id-no-more-facebook-or-google-logins/
======
pedalpete
I'd like to see some stats on Facebook login vs. Google login usage. I suspect
Facebook login is used more often than Google, and now Yahoo! is trying to be
another also-ran in this field.

The thing is, people want the simplicity of sign-in, and I don't know that
Yahoo! services are compelling enough at this point. Their are too many other
competitors, all likely using Facebook or Google, and Facebook pretty much has
the social aspect of these services locked up. How many of us have as many
social connections on Google+ as we have on FB?

